# Peter Rabbit Cabin?



## Waterwindpowderrock

Normally I wouldn't say squat about hut locations, but this one is pretty known & not exactly exclusive!

It is about 1/2 mile from the road, on the east side of current creek.

If you head up Russell, it's right on the natural runout on the right side of the trail (you couldn't miss it from the trail, it goes about 2 feet from the front door) 

It's not a long hike from the road if you wanted to hike in also.


----------



## NicNAKorda

PLEASE take this down... 

Folks have found the cabin and trashed it 2 times this year! 

Remember: "SHOW only good folks & TELL no one"


----------



## lmyers

The thread is 6 years old, its not going anywhere....its not MB's fault if it got trashed. Maybe it should be locked.....or somewhere more isolated than Berthoud...


----------



## NicNAKorda

*...really dude!*

That is not a good way of thinking sir...


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

This hut is RIGHT in the natural drainage where every goober that thinks he's "hardcore backcountry"... though has no gear & no training, sees it on the way down CC. Each person feels the need to pull any surviving branch within a 200 feet of the place, making it even more obvious. 

You really think that it's THIS thread that's getting the place trashed? PR has been toast for YEARS... the place is a disaster. 

There are REAL huts around here that we don't talk about... and never will online, if PR is the one you're concerned about, you should spend time doing some hiking, you'd be surprised what you'll find that's worth NOT talking about


----------



## NicNAKorda

*...*

I know many huts and keep them on the DL and it's that way with all of them... sorry... please take this down.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

Good luck with that.

PR is a great hut for the gapers to find... if it keeps them from looking harder for the real huts around, that's a great thing.

Low hanging fruit...


----------



## Pizzle

Someone has their panties in a bunch. 

I highly doubt the buzz is a serious threat to your favorite smoke shack. I would worry more about "maggots" or whatever sweet brahs are referring to themselves as.


----------



## Dahoseman

The Peter Rabbit Hut (First Creek Ski Cabin) is about as secret as Denver International Airport.


----------

